# Rear oil pan strengthener question



## dante579 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello all. I have a question about this rear oil pan strengthener. It fits 64-70 Pontiac V8. I have not been able to find it listed as standard equipment or part of a Pontiac repair package. Does anyone know if these were ever used on a 69 GTO? Thanks.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I know they addressed a oil leak issue with two plates on either side. But do not know about that one, someone will chime in👍


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

My 1970 block in my 66 gto has that


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dante579 said:


> Hello all. I have a question about this rear oil pan strengthener. It fits 64-70 Pontiac V8. I have not been able to find it listed as standard equipment or part of a Pontiac repair package. Does anyone know if these were ever used on a 69 GTO? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 148466


Not used on 400/428/455 engines.

The 400CI pans used a corner strengthener on each side at the rear. They make these reproduced.

From what I could find the 1961-64 421CI engines used them, maybe the HO421? Yours could have been purchased from a dealer, Pontiac parts supplier, or added from a 421 CI at some time in the past.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The 61 -64 421 using them makes sense, a PO of my 66 tried to install an early 421 in the car, but gave up, I think I still have the strengthener that's pictured.


----------



## dante579 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for letting me tap into your knowledge. I'm confident that I now have the answer to my question. Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

My '65 GTO (389 tri-power WS-code engine) had the same strap.

I decided to buy the new style corner braces, rather than reuse the strap (which didn't seem to provide much actual support).

Anyway, I'm still not sure how to search this site very well, but check out the related conversation, which I initiated some number of months ago: 
*Rear Strap Under Oil Pan*


----------



## dante579 (Sep 26, 2021)

Crybaby said:


> My '65 GTO (389 tri-power WS-code engine) had the same strap.
> 
> I decided to buy the new style corner braces, rather than reuse the strap (which didn't seem to provide much actual support).
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

dante579 said:


> Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I not only decided in-favor of the newer style corner brackets, but am also going with the one piece (BOP) gasket. In addition, the pics show an aftermarket Canton oil pan (which I'm now willing to sell), but I decided to punch the dents out of my original (due to improved clearance where the shallow part of the pan will come close to the cross-over member on the car's frame. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## dante579 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for the pics. I've been made aware from the info I've been given that the strengthener brace was not original on my car. I'm just gonna stick with the two corner reinforcers and I will look into that BOP gasket when it comes time to change the rope seal and gasket. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Thx - same to you! (+ Happy New Year)


----------

